# What is wrong with Dirk?



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

His jumpshot is not falling this series. And Udonis is not roughing him up at all. He is missing open jumpers. It's just not there. He's shooting 34% for the series. And he's refusing to drive. I'm absolutely pissed off and disappointed in him. He gets to the big stage, the worldwide stage, and then fails...this was supposed to be when he disproved all those accusations of softness and only a jumpshooter...he sure is doing a hell lot to back those accusations up. It's not just last night. His jumper is simply not there. Jesus.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I just think he is having a few off games. For the entire playoffs he was onfire untill now yet he still put up a 30 point game. I think he is getting mad now with all the Hasselhoff **** and he will put up 40 points Sunday...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah man. That Hasslehoff stuff is just terrible sportsmanship, you don't make fun of a player's personal stuff. The Heat people are the ones who initiated it, not the fans, by the way. That screen that goes all the way around the arena? That long one? During Dirk's free throws it had pictures of Hasslehoff. Terrible sports.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol Dirk need to shoot a good 4000 jumpshots over these next 2 days so his jumpshot will be back. This Hasslehoff stuff should not be bothering him so much. I hopw thats not the reason he's playing so bad.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

That is the reason he is playing bad, people are holding pictures and signs singing the song and everything, I mean it shouldnt bother him but it does... What if some one found out you sing the Barney song when your at the line they would exploit it, its bad sportsmanship on Miami's behalf in my opinion. And yes Dirk will get his jumpshot back and score 40 points in game 5 book it


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

1337 said:


> Yeah man. That Hasslehoff stuff is just terrible sportsmanship, you don't make fun of a player's personal stuff. The Heat people are the ones who initiated it, not the fans, by the way. That screen that goes all the way around the arena? That long one? During Dirk's free throws it had pictures of Hasslehoff. Terrible sports.


Not to mention the City demanding that the yacht bearing the Mavs' banner be removed from a public lagoon. 

But let's talk big picture: This team will win (multiple) championships; but the mettle required is growing before our eyes. Our Mavericks are like a young man joining the Army - needing discipline and character - and that can only be instilled by fire.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> That is the reason he is playing bad, people are holding pictures and signs singing the song and everything, I mean it shouldnt bother him but it does... What if some one found out you sing the Barney song when your at the line they would exploit it, its bad sportsmanship on Miami's behalf in my opinion. And yes Dirk will get his jumpshot back and score 40 points in game 5 book it


As a grown *** man and a professional basketball player, little things like singing a song you like at the freethrow line and fans exploiting it should not bother you. I could understand it bothering him if he was a little kid but who cares, you are grown man.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm dissapointed in Dirk, when your jumper's not falling.. you have to be aggressive and take the ball in for closer shots. This guy was 2-13 and then shoots a three pointer.

When a player with a great stroke just can't find the bottom of the basket, it's often just as much a mental thing as anything else. So the way to get over that hurdle is taking (and making) easier shots.

Also that Hasslehoff stuff is fair game. That doesn't compare to Boston fans calling Jason Kidd a "wife beater" and yet I thought that was fair game too (until they harrassed his wife and son).


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm loving your metaphors as of late! Can you teach me?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

^^ Talking bout bray


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> lol Dirk need to shoot a good 4000 jumpshots over these next 2 days so his jumpshot will be back. This Hasslehoff stuff should not be bothering him so much. I hopw thats not the reason he's playing so bad.


I wouldnt be suprised if it is.. its a phyiclogocal thing, and the fans are trying to get him out of the game. He hasnt been making his free throws either, which is a really bad sign. I give him credit though, he keeps shooting when his shots arent falling, most guys would give up. Now, last night I was hoping he would give up, but ya never know.. he can get hot at any time, but it just hasnt seemed to be happening.  


Saint Baller said:


> I just think he is having a few off games. For the entire playoffs he was onfire untill now yet he still put up a 30 point game. I think he is getting mad now with all the Hasselhoff **** and he will put up 40 points Sunday...


As for the 40 point game, we all thought that was going to be the case for last night, so Im thinking we should just expect nothing and maybe recieve a lot? I think he will have a fairly decant night on Sunday, but Josh Howards been pretty disappointing also...Hes shot and defense isnt what it was earlier in the playoffs.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm changing my prediction

20 points from Dirk

ask for less gain more :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Not to mention the City demanding that the yacht bearing the Mavs' banner be removed from a public lagoon.
> 
> But let's talk big picture: This team will win (multiple) championships; but the mettle required is growing before our eyes. Our Mavericks are like a young man joining the Army - needing discipline and character - and that can only be instilled by fire.


Let's hope our mavs withstand the heat from the fire instead of incinerating.

I still have plenty of faith in our mavs.

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm not worried to tell you the truth, I expected this... Miami wont go out like that. And I predicted Dallas in 6 so it may become reality


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Whats with you people, its not just dirk btw. The whole team isnt playing our ball. Watch the last few games, we are running and gunning. Shooting WAY more 3s than we normally would. Not playing our offence at all. This is the weird part, our D is keeping us in games. Avery needs to get ahold of them and tell them to slow it down and play our style. They are being lulled into our old style. When is the last time you saw Dirk spotting up at the 3 pt on a break besides this series. Its sickening, its a goddamn timewarp. If we dont go back to playing our style then like the Mavs of old we gonna go down.

1. Dirk needs to stay off the perimeter and go back to what has he has been making a name for himself in the playoffs. Going to the right or left of the free throw line and hitting his jumpers. This isnt a series he can go strong to the hole. The Heat have great shot blockers that are just waiting for the opportunity to send our shots into the stands. And when Dirk gets the ball we cannot just spot up at the 3 pt and wait to jack up shots. Someone has to be looking to cut. And Im talking about Devin and Jet. JWill and Payton CANNOT guard them. Cut, get to the weak side, and layup/floater like game 1 and 2. Itll be there, trust me.

2. Stack chose the wrong series to go to the hole, where was that during the PHX series ffs?! 

3. Josh has to drive, most of the time they will either put him on the line or hell get the shot. 

4. Slow the tempo. I cannot stand the pace we are playing. Run down, take about 5 seconds and shoot a bad shot. It results in blowouts, like last night. 

5. Dont allow JWill to drive, or for that matter Walker. I cannot believe we are letting Walker inside the paint. Keep that sob on the perimeter shooting 3s. Give him his usual 7 a game. He WILL NOT kill us from outside.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Great post.

Should I make that the starting point for game 5 thread?

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No dont I am going to make a game thread


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

When I get home, I am at work lol... Yes at 13 I work


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> When I get home, I am at work lol... Yes at 13 I work


Are you making Nike sneakers? :clown:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm at my uncles vacation office thing, he sells vacation plans or his employers do and I have to keep an eye on who is calling and who is not... It sucks!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

1337 said:


> Yeah man. That Hasslehoff stuff is just terrible sportsmanship, you don't make fun of a player's personal stuff. The Heat people are the ones who initiated it, not the fans, by the way. That screen that goes all the way around the arena? That long one? During Dirk's free throws it had pictures of Hasslehoff. Terrible sports.


Like Cuban wouldn't do that if it was the other way around. In a choice of all the owners, I'd choose Cubes most likely to pull a stunt like that. It was funny when we were winning, 'cause he was taking it to them, but now I just want them to shut up. It reminds me of the "whos your Daddy" Pedro Martinez thing.

I think Dirk is off because he can't get a decent rhythm going. Some of the stuff that's happened to him, he's unnaccustomed to. Usually, when the shots not falling, he'll drive, get a good and 1 and get a little boost. He's not gonna be able to do that with Shaq and Alonzo in the lane. Haslem is even giving him problems. Once he finally did get a nice matchup and try to post up for an easy shot, Mourning smacks it to Jacksonville. When you play basketball, little things like that irritate you, 'cause you're trying to get a decent rhythm going, and you're not even making the easy shots. My best advice is to take it to the basket whenever Shaq is out, and hopefully, by the time he comes back in, he's in scorers mode. 

But Ven's right, we were all pitiful last night.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Like Cuban wouldn't do that if it was the other way around. In a choice of all the owners, I'd choose Cubes most likely to pull a stunt like that. It was funny when we were winning, 'cause he was taking it to them, but now I just want them to shut up. It reminds me of the "whos your Daddy" Pedro Martinez thing.
> 
> I think Dirk is off because he can't get a decent rhythm going. Some of the stuff that's happened to him, he's unnaccustomed to. Usually, when the shots not falling, he'll drive, get a good and 1 and get a little boost. He's not gonna be able to do that with Shaq and Alonzo in the lane. Haslem is even giving him problems. Once he finally did get a nice matchup and try to post up for an easy shot, Mourning smacks it to Jacksonville. When you play basketball, little things like that irritate you, 'cause you're trying to get a decent rhythm going, and you're not even making the easy shots. My best advice is to take it to the basket whenever Shaq is out, and hopefully, by the time he comes back in, he's in scorers mode.
> 
> But Ven's right, we were all pitiful last night.


 I think keep attacking, you'll draw the fouls... maybe get blocked a few times but you will get the fouls more often and then you can take it outside mid range baseline what ever


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Now, when Shaq's at the freethrow line..Dallas fans must chant

"Shaunie's a hussy"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Now, when Shaq's at the freethrow line..Dallas fans must chant
> 
> "Shaunie's a hussy"


Is there any truth in that though?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Like Cuban wouldn't do that if it was the other way around. In a choice of all the owners, I'd choose Cubes most likely to pull a stunt like that.


You are right. The screens at AAC consistently played all sorts of video clips poking fun of Heat players when they were playing here. 

Call it home-court advantage.

:cheers:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Is there any truth in that though?


Nah, somehow she's sticking by Shaq after the numerous times he cheated on her. She's either extremely strong, or in denial.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I think keep attacking, you'll draw the fouls... maybe get blocked a few times but you will get the fouls more often and then you can take it outside mid range baseline what ever


I'm sure that was the game plan in game 4, but i think he did not play with a lot of energy and wasn't very aggressive that's why it was not effective.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Nah, somehow she's sticking by Shaq after the numerous times he cheated on her. She's either extremely strong, or in denial.


$$$


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> $$$


Prenup.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think it falls into line that Dirk is not as good as we want to beleive...his shots not falling...thats fine, but where are the 20 rebound games and the 20 freethrow attempts?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think it falls into line that Dirk is not as good as we want to beleive...his shots not falling...thats fine, but where are the 20 rebound games and the 20 freethrow attempts?


 The refs are making a stop to that...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> The refs are making a stop to that...


cant blame the refs for the Mavs lack of heart...I ahve not seen a badly reffed game yet...Ive seen some close calls but nothing that a championship team cant overcome...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> cant blame the refs for the Mavs lack of heart...I ahve not seen a badly reffed game yet...Ive seen some close calls but nothing that a championship team cant overcome...


 So I'm guessing you didnt watch tonights game?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> So I'm guessing you didnt watch tonights game?


yes I did...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The reffin was horrible today!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> cant blame the refs for the Mavs lack of heart...I ahve not seen a badly reffed game yet...Ive seen some close calls but nothing that a championship team cant overcome...


Repped.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Agreed, the Mavericks have been as decent as one can wish - they're not blatantly biased (in my opinion) and they are calling the same stuff for both sides.

Dirk is being a wimp. I hate to say it, but it's true.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it would be funny if mavs fans just started laughing at shaq when he took his free throws.. i bet that would really get to him.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

afobisme said:


> it would be funny if mavs fans just started laughing at shaq when he took his free throws.. i bet that would really get to him.


 :laugh: repped


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

afobisme said:


> it would be funny if mavs fans just started laughing at shaq when he took his free throws.. i bet that would really get to him.


I am more than certain Mark Cuban has something in the works.

Heat crowd was amazing on their homestand, and they probably got the sweep as a result of it. Yes, unfortunately I do give credit to the fans though I never knew how "out-of-control" (the best words I can find) they are until now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am more than certain Mark Cuban has something in the works.
> 
> Heat crowd was amazing on their homestand, and they probably got the sweep as a result of it. Yes, unfortunately I do give credit to the fans though I never knew how "out-of-control" (the best words I can find) they are until now.


I think so, too, I'd be very surprised if Mark Cuban wouldn't pull something out something special 

The crowd will be an X-factor, that's why we fought for homecourt advantage all year, now it's time to use it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

On the free-throws we should yell DOOOOO-NUTTSSSS! DOOOOO-NUTTSSSS!!!

That'd be hilarious and Shaq would be yelling WHERE? WHERE?!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> The reffin was horrible today!



not as much as wede like to beleive...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> On the free-throws we should yell DOOOOO-NUTTSSSS! DOOOOO-NUTTSSSS!!!
> 
> That'd be hilarious and Shaq would be yelling WHERE? WHERE?!


snaq doesnt need any help bricking FT anyways


----------

